# Black Rapid Straps and Camera Wear



## Hector1970 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi All,
I was wondering if other Black rapid / Sun sniper / Camera straps that go over one shoulder have had the same experience I have had.
I have a 5D Mark III. The black paint on the underside is almost completely gone on the edge nearest the screen.I can see clearly the magnesium alloy. The camera is fine but aesthetically it looks very worn out (and thereby it's resale value is reduced.
About 6 months ago I bought a 7D Mark II. This time I duct/duck taped the underside to prevent this wear on the camera. Now I notice wear on the left side (rear edge) of the camera. The magnesium alloy is shining through.

Is this a common experience (or you don't see that happening)?
The coating looks very thin.
I do heavily use both cameras but I was surprised the coating on the 7D is wearing.
I think it's from the strap and the carbiner. 
Hanging sideways is good for the neck but the camera is constantly rubbing against clothes.
I think the carbiner does its damage more when its being stuffed into a bag it rubs against the end of the camera.


----------



## dcm (Jun 9, 2015)

Are you screwing the strap fastener directly into the body?

I use an ARCA plate on the camera body with an ARCA clamp on the strap fastener. This provides a secure connection in addition to elminating any wear on the body. 

Here's a previous thread:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=18131.msg337249#msg337249


----------



## Hector1970 (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm trying to visualise the set up.
With your link I found Neuroanatomists explanation
He said "the BR lug is connected to a 1" Kirk clamp, with Arca Swiss body/lens plates"

I've never actually used Arca Swiss tripod heads (they seem to be very recommended) so I find it hard to visualise the pieces involved.

I'm picturing a piece which is the top of a tripod (the plate and the bit the plate sits into) screwed into the bottom of the camera then the blackrapid screwed into the bottom of that.
I guess this takes the blackrapid carbiner a bit further away from the camera and covers part of the base of the camera most likely to get worn.

But doesn't this mean there are now two screws that could unwind (one from the base plate and one from blackrapid) and release for tripod plate that could open? or is it somehow even more secure?


----------



## ikirumata (Jun 9, 2015)

I have heard that this is a common problem with Black Rapid screwed directly into the tripod mount of the camera. I personally have my strap connected to a Manfrotto QR plate using:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=734696&gclid=CjwKEAjwndqrBRC16IyeqPicp3ASJAB-vB-cIiiy2DjM_j_nzysx1CoXYNMd5j1tyYUQN-2O56MXYxoCB4Hw_wcB&Q=&is=REG&A=details

The plate stays on my camera and seems to protect the paint. 

Good luck!


----------



## dcm (Jun 9, 2015)

You've got the gist of the setup. This may be overkill for your needs, a little wear on the camera body may be acceptable. 

Mounting and unmounting a camera with a screw connection wears the tripod socket. This method avoids that wear and the loosening that can occur. You can loctite the clamp on the strap fastener. There is no torque on the plate fastened to the camera (if its custom to the camera like the RRS versions) so the screw doesn't work loose. One benefit is you can leave the plate always fastened to the camera and easily switch between strap and tripod when needed. You can also use this approach with the lens foot on larger lenses.

Here's some related discussions 
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=20136.msg380774#msg380774
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=4737.msg99237#msg99237

The plate/clamp arrangement is largely for convenience. But I'm not averse to a little wear on my equipment. The photo shows the bottom of my 30+ year old Canon A1. It was in regular use till several years ago. My daughters last used it in their university photography class that required a film camera. I was surprised to see how much wear there was on the base. I never really noticed it when I was using it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 9, 2015)

Hector1970 said:


> I've never actually used Arca Swiss tripod heads (they seem to be very recommended) so I find it hard to visualise the pieces involved.



Like this:







That's a 'universal' camera plate (Wimberley P-5), although now I use a dedicated L-bracket (which is another advantage of the Arca-Swiss system). 




Hector1970 said:


> But doesn't this mean there are now two screws that could unwind (one from the base plate and one from blackrapid) and release for tripod plate that could open? or is it somehow even more secure?



It's much more secure, IMO. What loosens the BR lug is the torque from the free-swinging camera (the swivel doesn't completely prevent it). There's no torque on the plate/camera bolt (well, there could be some – but with a dedicated plate there's no possibility of twisting, and even with the P-5 the large non-slip surface is sufficient). There's no torque on the Kirk clamp knob ;and since I orient it with the knob under the lens, it doesn't rub against anything). The only place there's torque is still on the BR lug, but it's attached to the clamp with Loctite Blue so it's not going to loosen on its own. 

The other advantage to the setup is it's easy to switch the strap attachment from the body to a lens plate, or remove it for tripod mounting


----------



## Maiaibing (Jun 9, 2015)

Hector1970 said:


> Hi All,
> I was wondering if other Black rapid / Sun sniper / Camera straps that go over one shoulder have had the same experience I have had.
> Is this a common experience (or you don't see that happening)?



Same thing for me and my 5DII bodies. I accept the wear (but they are "old" by now and resale value is not a major concern.

In the "old" days you could get a custom leather bottom for your SLR to protect it from wear and tear. If it was a problem for me I would just buy a piece of hard leather strap and cut it slightly larger than the bottom. I'd say 5$ and 15 min. allowing for a couple of tries to cut it tight but right.

Judging the wear on my 5DII (only the back side and I use a black rapid always - and a lot a lot) I'd go for a length that would cover from the battery compartment door to the full screen. This is more than enough for the area damaged.

Good luck!


----------



## FEBS (Jun 9, 2015)

I also use Black Rapid straps (double+single) but I connected it to the Acratech Swift Clamp (also arca-swiss system) and as security I use the Op/Tech connector 3.5". Until now very satisfied. Once I was lucky using the Op/tech connector. Wear will always be there if you connect your camera on a strap and he is moving up and down, otherwise you need to keep the camera all the time in your hands, but please don't do fall then .


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 9, 2015)

I bought the 1 inch Kirk Clamp, then promptly found another use for it. I do agree with Neuro's solution, it has several advantages. I'd be concerned about a lever clamp, levers can get hooked securely on unwanted items. I've also come across some AS clamps that loosen more easily than others, so stick with a good brand like Kirk or RRS.


----------



## cantgetagrip (Jun 9, 2015)

I use the Acratech swift clamp as well, if you look at Febs picture the bright aluminium bit in the release handle has to be pushed in to release the lever so you would need two actions for it to come undone accidentally.
This is attached to a black rapid clip with the Op/Tech 3.5" connector (just in case) onto the battery grip strap slot on my 5d mk3. A belt and braces approach but takes a second to disconnect


----------



## Hector1970 (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks for the great advice everyone. The pictures are particulary useful.


----------



## mnclayshooter (Jun 10, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Hector1970 said:
> 
> 
> > I've never actually used Arca Swiss tripod heads (they seem to be very recommended) so I find it hard to visualise the pieces involved.
> ...



+1 I searched for a solution. A friend of mine actually has a small business machining parts - he's created an arca plate with a D-Ring integrated. I have been tempted to try his out, however, I've been using Neuro's setup and have zero regrets. Being able to quickly flip from strap to mono/tripod is awesome. 

Just for reference, here's the link: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/162266883/the-fusion-plate-a-camera-accessory


----------



## NYCPHOTO (Jun 10, 2015)

My 5D3 showed body wear just a few months after purchase unlike any camera body I've ever known and I started with the original Canon F1.

the panels were replaced under warranty and while its not as bad...they show wear. 

I do not use a black rapid on that body, but a standard style strap.


----------



## Kathode-Ray (Jun 10, 2015)

mnclayshooter said:


> +1 I searched for a solution. A friend of mine actually has a small business machining parts - he's created an arca plate with a D-Ring integrated. I have been tempted to try his out, however, I've been using Neuro's setup and have zero regrets. Being able to quickly flip from strap to mono/tripod is awesome.
> 
> Just for reference, here's the link: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/162266883/the-fusion-plate-a-camera-accessory



Thanks for the link, his solution looks very usable. I think i'm going to order one of these plates, because i'm fooling around with my camera strap for too long now...


----------



## mnclayshooter (Jun 11, 2015)

Kathode-Ray said:


> mnclayshooter said:
> 
> 
> > +1 I searched for a solution. A friend of mine actually has a small business machining parts - he's created an arca plate with a D-Ring integrated. I have been tempted to try his out, however, I've been using Neuro's setup and have zero regrets. Being able to quickly flip from strap to mono/tripod is awesome.
> ...



No problem. I realized I linked to his kickstarter campaign... the website for the actual final product is here: http://fpgear.com/


----------



## Maiaibing (Jun 12, 2015)

Hector1970 said:


> Thanks for the great advice everyone. The pictures are particulary useful.



I got myself a Canon 6D that I may sell later this year so I got myself a silicone body cover at the same time to maintain resell value. 

About 30 USD. Looks like it will do the trick - also good reviews.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi Maiaibing. 
I hope you find your silicone camera cover to your liking, I bought one, Camara Armor, for my 40D and fitted it, hated it, tried it again a few weeks later trying to reverse the buyers remorse, still hated it. It is still on my shelf in as new condition. 
I didn't like the feel of it or how it affected using the camera buttons and controls, I would not recommend these to anyone although there are people that do as I followed their recommendations!

Cheers, Graham. 



Maiaibing said:


> Hector1970 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the great advice everyone. The pictures are particulary useful.
> ...


----------

